# stainless steel mesh



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

planning for some riccia as a carpet.
Where can i get this type of mesh?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

looks like it could be a DIY.
I would try a restaurant equipment place where they might sell SS mesh for fryers etc..?
And cut to size with a hand grinder with a cut-off wheel?...I think.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They sell ss mesh at Aqua Inspiration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

alexxa said:


> planning for some riccia as a carpet.
> Where can i get this type of mesh?


I sell them too if you are interested...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24843&highlight=stainless+steel+mesh


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link-O =)


I'll definitely be hitting you up for some sheets, and I have a Q that I will post on your sales thread


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

J-P said:


> Thanks for the link-O =)
> 
> I'll definitely be hitting you up for some sheets, and I have a Q that I will post on your sales thread


I have answered you question in the expired post...will make a new post in Buy/Sell/Trade thread soon. Please PM me should you have further questions!

Sorry Alex for hijacking your post!!


----------

